# Military Style Timex



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello newbie here. Why is the Timex Military style watch sort after more than other Timex watches, Iv'e seen them being sold between Â£30 and Â£70, Iv'e sold one for Â£36.

Couriously

Tony


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Military watches seem to be more sought after because of the supposed provenance, I guess.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

OK, here goes - there *is* in fact a Military Issue Timex watch. It was issued to the US armed forces in limited numbers and was a complete throwaway item, in a sealed resin/plastic casing with all the appropriate markings for military issue. The case is a dirty green/khaki colour, and features a similar colour strap - nylon and somewhat like the NATO straps currently in vogue but plain green. :yes:

I think Watchnutz has one (Bill D.) These are like dragon's eyelashes, somewhat hard to come by, and currently sell for upwards of $300 Stateside, if you can find one. Since they were never meant to be repaired or serviced, any issued were usually junked as soon as anything went skew whiff with them. :yes:

The dial is a bit similar to the watches sold on 'terbay as Timex Military - from the "Boy's Waterproof" range dating from around 1968 onwards - which are NOT, and NEVER have been Military Issue, but simply were fitted with a dial carrying 1-12 and 12-24 hour markings, presumably originally meant to teach youngsters how to read "Military or 24 Hour" Time.  Versions labelled with the Scouts/Guides/Campfire symbol are known to exist in the US.

Inside is a standard #24 Timex movement, nothing at all out of the ordinary. No one has been able to figure out quite why they sell for what they do. The movement is a standard #24 Timex, the case is not particularly water resist or robust, and is a standard case, it's simply a dial with 1-12 and 12-24 hour markings that makes it sell. :yes:

Most are a bit small by to-day's standards, but if folks are willing to pay that kind of money ? :man_in_love:


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

This is a Military "Style" Timex I bought on the Bay for approx $30 cdn - as Mel stated "not Military Issued just Style" fyi Paul


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's the real deal - but I think the seller is being a bit optim-my glass is half full-istic with his BIN price, it's "bin" up for a while :lol:

However you can see what a real Mil Spec Timex looks like - similar to an earlier "benrus" made to the same specs AFAIK :yes:

260644114749

on 'terbay Stateside.


----------

